
HERE for iPhone lets your fellow meeting delegates know you’ve arrived - djsenior
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2014/10/02/iphone-lets-fellow-meeting-delegates-know-youve-arrived-single-tap/
======
djsenior
I'm new to HN, would love some feedback on our new service ? Happy to help in
anyway I can in return.

